# Graduation hair w/cap



## nanzmck (Apr 18, 2008)

hi guys! I have a question that may or may not have been answered in another thread, and I apologize if it was.

but i graduate college next month (yay me




) and I have no clue on how to do a cute hairstyle *WITH *the cap!

When I graduated highschool, I had my hair down and it didn't look very neat in my pics.

My hair is a bit past shoulder length, and very thick. I am growing my bangs out so they're a bit on the long side but they're definitely still there. My hair can be a nightmare in humid conditions, so I'm thinking curls would be out of the question. I am no stranger to hairpieces, so that's also an option for me.

How did you wear your hair on the big day? Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated!



I'm new, but I am in love with MUT, it's so awesome *



*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 18, 2008)

I was gonna say to wear your hair down but I guess that's out of the question. Have you tried using a serum. it might help if you really want to do curls?

Or why don't you hit a salon and get some help and maybe just let them do your hair for the big day to avoid any mishaps?


----------



## perlanga (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrat's I'm also graduating in two weeks, I figured I'm just gonna do wavy hair like always. I had it strait at my hs graduation and it looked so plain.


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 18, 2008)

thx ag! maybe a blowout from a salon will hold up better than if i curled or straightened it myself.

grats perlanga! i did the same in hs, and it was very plain.

thx again ladies!


----------

